
LaunchKit and Google - enos_feedler
https://library.launchkit.io/launchkit-joins-google-7e6108a706ab#.ytoahs9dq
======
svarrall
I think the most interesting thing about this move is the open sourcing of
their tools.

I've been using LaunchKit since near the beginning and love what they've been
doing. It's great the service isn't just closing down today.

